

Demo HN: Natural Language Twitter Experiment. Beta2 released. - cjus
http://beta2.tweetspeedreader.com/

======
pedalpete
Pretty cool for the beta.

You can tell the video is made by a technical person talking about 'redirects'
and explaining the login process, and describing the minutia of how each
process works. If they are looking to go mainstream with this, I'd recommend a
more dynamic demo with less description and more about how useful it is.

At the same time, I don't find the UI very compelling. I was expecting a
'timeline' showing tweets with similar themes, etc. This doesn't seem much
different from reading my tweets. By gathering some metrics on the number of
followers from the tweeter (reader being tweetee) TSR may be able to provide a
better method of showing you the most popular tweet on a given topic. Tag
cloud navigation doesn't strike me as effective use of NLP vs theme
clustering. But maybe that's just me.

Best of luck

~~~
cjus
pedalpete, excellent feedback - thank you. Clustering doesn't seem to be
conducive to the benefits of the long tail. Wouldn't clustering simply show
you what's popular? Do you happen to have links discussing theme clustering? A
quick Google search didn't yield anything tangible.

------
crad
I meant to get back to you after Beta1... The product is interesting, but
wouldn't sway me from using a normal twitter client. For my use of Twitter I
care more about who is saying what than what was said overall, if that makes
sense.

You might want to refocus it as a trend or search type app. If you can out
trend twitter trends by picking up on context and not just tags, I think you'd
really have something.

~~~
cjus
Crad, thanks for your time. My goal isn't to replace twitter clients - but to
offer a place one checks from time to time to get caught-up and possibly
discover interesting tweets which were simply lost in the noise.

BTW, do you rely on the use of "lists" to keep up with "who is saying what"?
Or do you simple resign that to a serendipitous event? I think this is what
most people do. Another problem I'm trying to solve...

I find this "experiment" interesting because doing it well has widespread
application and benefits.

~~~
crad
I mainly use lists to export the people I follow into carefully packaged
categories. I usually just tune in and tune out to the stream and miss vast
amounts of tweets.

------
fezzl
I absolutely love it (seriously). I can honestly see myself using this very
often. Good job to the team!

